# αόριστος των ρημάτων σε -άρω



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Λύστε μου μια απορία. Έχουμε διάφορα ρήματα που έχουν κατάληξη σε -άρω.
Π.χ. ρισκάρω, βολτάρω, φρεσκάρω, φρικάρω κλπ. Πώς κάνει ο αόριστος; 

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ στον αόριστο το "φρεσκάρω" κάνει "φρεσκάρισα", το "ρισκάρω, κάνει "ρισκάρισα". Λογικό είναι να γράψω και φρικάρω-φρικάρισα, ρεφάρω-ρεφάρισα. 

Όταν ακούω το "ρίσκαρα" και το"φρίκαρα" ως αόριστο δεν με ενοχλεί, βέβαια, αλλά αυτό που μ' ενόχλησε είναι ότι κάποια συνάδελφος μού διόρθωσε το ρισκάρισα και το φρεκάρισα ως λανθασμένο.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Η κατάληξη _-αρα_ μπορεί να είναι είτε αόριστος είτε παρατατικός, γι' αυτό εγώ την αποφεύγω (αρκετά υποφέρω με τα _άρεσα_ και _έκανα_, ας μην το παθαίνω και με τα τόσα εις -_άρω_). Ο αόριστος σε _-άρισα_ και ο παρατατικός σε _-άριζα_ είναι ορθότατοι: http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/online_tools/lexiscope.htm?term=%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%89


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

*-άρω* [áro] *-ομαι* : I. επίθημα ρημάτων παράγωγων συνήθ. από λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης· δηλώνει ότι το υποκείμενο του ρήματος συνήθ. εκτελεί την ενέργεια που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη (κάποτε και σε αμετάβατη χρήση: φρακάρω)· (πρβ. -έρνω). α. παραγωγή από ξένη λέξη προσαρμοσμένη ή μη στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νέας ελληνικής: (αμπαλάζ) αμπαλάρω, (καμουφλάζ) καμουφλάρω, (κόπια) κοπιάρω, (μακιγιάζ) μακιγιάρω, (ντεμπούτο) ντεμπουτάρω, (πακέτο) πακετάρω, (ρεκλάμα) ρεκλαμάρω, (ρομάντζο) ρομαντζάρω, (αγκαζέ) αγκαζάρω, (γιούχα) γιουχάρω, (μπιζ) μπιζάρω. β. παραγωγή από ελληνική λέξη: (κριτική) κριτικάρω. II. επίθημα για την απόδοση ξένων ρημάτων: λανσάρω, λιντσάρω, φρικάρω

Καλημέρα. Αυτά έχει το ΛΚΝ στο -άρω. Όλα αυτά φτιάχνουν αόριστο σε —ισα. Μπορεί να το τσεκάρει όποιος αναρωτιέται στο http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/online_tools/lexiscope.htm

Και ουσιαστικά σε —ισμα: π.χ. σενιάρω, σενιάρισα, σενιάρισμα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Η ερώτησή μου ήταν μόνο για επιβεβαίωση, επειδή ήμουν σίγουρη ότι καλά έκανα και έγραψα ρισκάρισα και φρικάρισα. Αλλά, είπαμε, δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε μόνο τους μεταφραστές που δεν συμβουλεύονται λεξικό πριν γράψουν κάτι δικό τους, έχουμε και τους επιμελητές/διορθωτές που με μεγάλη άνεση πετάνε μια διόρθωση χωρίς να έχουν την ευσυνειδησία να το ψάξουν πρώτα.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Μα, γι' αυτό ακριβώς κι ο Νίκος κι εγώ παραθέσαμε συνδέσμους προς τη Neurolingo. Εκεί οι κλιτικοί πίνακες είναι σχετικά πλήρεις και ικανοποιητικά ακριβείς, κι επιπλέον επισημαίνουν τυχόν αποκλειστικώς προφορική χρήση (πχ _αγαπιόντανε_), οπότε μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την "υπεράσπιση" ενός μεταφραστή. :)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

Άλλωστε, χωρίς το «φρεσκάρισα» να της πεις ότι δεν θα είχε ούτε _φρεσκάρισμα_ ούτε _φρεσκαρίστηκα_.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Και δεν θα υπήρχε το μέγιστο μυστήριο του σύμπαντος που περιλαμβάνει πάντα δύο γυναίκες, μία τουαλέτα, και τη φράση «εμείς πάμε λίγο να φρεσκαριστούμε»!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 7, 2009)

Κομπλάρω, κόμπλαρα και κομπλάρισα.
Φρικάρω, φρίκαρα και φρικάρισα
Λαχταρίζω, λαχτάρισα (λαχτάρισμα) Λαχταρώ, λαχτάρησα (λαχτάρα)
Παρλαπιπάρω, ααχ, παρλαπιπάρισα


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2009)

και κατά την Θεσσαλικήν (χωρίς ουδεμίαν πρόθεσιν εμπαιγμού, καθότι εκεί διανύω τον βίον μου, 15 συναπτά έτη μέχρι τούδε) :

Κι ξάφνου ικεί κουμπλάρσα,
τουν πόνου μ' καμουφλάρσα,
τα ύπεργα αμπαλάρσα,
τη μούρη μακιγιάρσα,
μια κούρσα αγκαζάρσα,
στου δρόμου ντιμπουτάρσα,
φρικάρσα, ρισκάρσα, σαν φτάνου, τι να κρενς:
Αχ, Λάρσα, μαρ' Λάρσα, σι είδα κι λαχτάρσα! ;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Daeman το Λεξικό του Κάμπου.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Daeman το Λεξικό του Κάμπου.


 
Σι μιρσώ διόντους, φιλινάδα! :)


----------

